# Crazy Driver At Newark Airport Tonight



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

This is the video from my experience tonight at Newark Airport in the rideshare lot.
Comments and opinions welcome.






This video was sent to Uber and this guy was reported.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> This is the video from my experience tonight at Newark Airport in the rideshare lot.
> Comments and opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you went through that, but I can kind of empathize with the guy. I'd be just as miserable if I drove an Acura.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Wtf we are not paid enough for this..


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

What happen?


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> This is the video from my experience tonight at Newark Airport in the rideshare lot.
> Comments and opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you went through that. If I was in the area his attitude would have changed quickly or I would have changed it for him


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

How did this transpire to what we saw in the video?


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

DocT said:


> How did this transpire to what we saw in the video?


I'm going out on a limb here and say.....woman driving without being self-aware.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Why do people continue to report people to uber when they should be calling the police? This was clearly assault. It's not too late to file a police report.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Good job getting his plate. He's toast. Another driver losing it on the job and raging out in spectacular fashion. Is this the new, less violent version of "going postal"? I agree with DocT . Only half the story here though I cannot imagine anything to justify that aggressive and misogynistic explosion and verbal assault.

On a lighter note, someone should remix this clown into a dubstep or bad rap hook...
_♪ What you saaay, what you saaay
What you, what you, what you saaaaay ♪






_


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Does any one else wonder what caused this person to act as he did? I guess it's just another case of a woman is to be believed??? Although there are always two sides of a story, we are only getting one and many of you posting here or taking sides without knowing any other details. Is it possible that this guy was provoked??


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

unPat said:


> What happen?





Lunger said:


> I'm going out on a limb here and say.....woman driving without being self-aware.


I've done over 2600 rides for Uber.....I think I'm pretty "self aware." What does that have to do with getting attacked by a maniac anyway? When would this idiot's behavior be acceptable in any situation?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> Does any one else wonder what caused this person to act as he did? I guess it's just another case of a woman is to be believed??? Although there are always two sides of a story, we are only getting one and many of you posting here or taking sides without knowing any other details. Is it possible that this guy was provoked??


Regardless of either side of the story or instigator, NO ONE should be approaching anyone in such provoking manner.

OP said she contacted Law Enforcement. This is the right thing to do, no matter who instigated the provocation. LE will sort it out, and most likely request both parties to vacate the premises.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Does any one else wonder what caused this person to act as he did? I guess it's just another case of a woman is to be believed??? Although there are always two sides of a story, we are only getting one and many of you posting here or taking sides without knowing any other details. Is it possible that this guy was provoked??


No, he was not "provoked." Apparently, my bright lights were on (unbeknownst to me) and this is the reaction from a lunatic who is not in his right mind and should be banned from driving with Uber


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> No, he was not "provoked." Apparently, my bright lights were on (unbeknownst to me) and this is the reaction from a lunatic who is not in his right mind and should be banned from driving with Uber


And, a woman is to be believed - cause she is a woman!!! Reverse the sexes and see you a male driver would get the outrage. Put your big girl panties on and roll with the big guys


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> This is the video from my experience tonight at Newark Airport in the rideshare lot.
> Comments and opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, what led up to this confrontation? we keep seeing these videos,that never show the beginning of the movie, i'm starting believe that were seeing many Uber drivers who are frustrated do to cooley wages? do we get a follow up showing us when the cops arrived? Cause if we get one,i'll buy popcorn and watch it,oh man,what a world,jmo


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> And, a woman is to be believed - cause she is a woman!!! Reverse the sexes and see you a male driver would get the outrage. Put your big girl panties on and roll with the big guys


Dude I'm not sure what your issue is, but this whole thing you have against women is _warped_. You are implying a woman should be considered dishonest just because she is a woman. That argument is literally just as stupid and illogical as that a woman should be considered honest just because she is a woman. Based on this I feel safe in assuming that if a man had been the victim of this guy I seriously doubt you would call his credibility into question. That is the definition of sexism. And before you go off say, "Well theres two sides to every story," or some shit like that; remember that your biggest basis for skepticism is that the OP is a woman. Not the fact that we don't have a full timeline of events that led up to this altercation.

You disgust me.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

FXService said:


> Dude I'm not sure what your issue is, but this whole thing you have against women is ******ed. You are implying a woman should be considered dishonest just because she is a woman. That argument is literally just as stupid and illogical as that a woman should be considered honest just because she is a woman. Based on this I feel safe in assuming that if a man had been the victim of this guy I seriously doubt you would call his credibility into question. That is the definition of sexism. And before you go off say, "Well theres two sides to every story," or some shit like that; remember that your biggest basis for skepticism is that the OP is a woman. Not the fact that we don't have a full timeline of events that led up to this altercation.
> 
> You disgust me.


Getting too close to home????? Listen to the first words of the woman!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So what did you say?


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> And, a woman is to be believed - cause she is a woman!!! Reverse the sexes and see you a male driver would get the outrage. Put your big girl panties on and roll with the big guys


I am not going to even dignify your stupidity with a response. You sound like the type of person that would behave similarly. No one should be accosted like that man or a woman. This has nothing to do with gender!!!!!!! "YULLI" is probably from the same country as that guy where women are treated like dirt!!!


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> No, he was not "provoked." Apparently, my bright lights were on (unbeknownst to me) and this is the reaction from a lunatic who is not in his right mind and should be banned from driving with Uber


How do you not know your high beams are on? Every car I have ever driven has a High Beam light indicator on the dash board. I think its starting to be a new trend to leave you high beams on all the time so you can see better. But you being able to see better, causes every other driver on the road to NOT BE ABLE TO SEE AT ALL!!!! This guy was wrong for what he did but every driver should be more aware of how they drive and how they affect others on the road!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Before he started walking towards you, you asked him what he was gonna do.

You provoked him. You knew he was coming, because of what you had done/said.

You should be banned from uber for being a $#%#^


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Before he started walking towards you, you asked him what he was gonna do.
> 
> You provoked him. You knew he was coming, because of what you had done/said.
> 
> You should be banned from uber for being a $#%#^


Thanks for sharing! You have no idea what you are talking about. No matter what I said or didnt say, that guy had no right to get out of his car and do what he did... regardless of whether he was "provoked" as you are insisting (which he was not) or not!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> This is the video from my experience tonight at Newark Airport in the rideshare lot.
> Comments and opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


OK here's the real story, 2 uber drivers parked in lot facing each other ,he has low beams on, lady has HIGH beams on? guy gets P/O'd gets out of his car to tell lady her HIGH beams are on? Question,did the guy flick his high beams on/off a few times to let the lady know her HIGH beams were on? did he bump his horn a few times to let her know her HIGH beams were staring him in the face,& giving him a head ache? was this captured on video? I've met these High beamers who NEVER shut off there Hugh beams,& even if you try to give em a clue, they don't get it? what would i have done if was this guy? I would have moved to another space,shaking my head,but that's just me, as in life, you meet all different types,especially in cities, as far if the cops came, they would have heard both versions,told these 2 people to vacate the lot, in conclusion,you had 2 meatballs, a lady with her HIGH beams on,who didn't have a clue, and a guy who doesn't know how to react to lifes trials & tribulations,PS people around the globe get killed for this stupid %@%@%, cases like this, exit the situation, move to another space,not worth if for any one, JMO PS welcome to Uberville,jmo


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> OK here's the real story, 2 uber drivers parked in lot facing each other ,he has low beams on, lady has HIGH beams on? guy gets P/O'd gets out of his car to tell lady her HIGH beams are on? Question,did the guy flick his high beams on/off a few times to let the lady know her HIGH beams were on? did he bump his horn a few times to let her know her HIGH beams were staring him in the face,& giving him a head ache? was this captured on video? I've met these High beamers who NEVER shut off there Hugh beams,& even if you try to give em a clue, they don't get it? what would i have done if was this guy? I would have moved to another space,shaking my head,but that's just me, as in life, you meet all different types,especially in cities, as far if the cops came, they would have heard both versions,told these 2 people to vacate the lot, in conclusion,you had 2 meatballs, a lady with her HIGH beams on,who didn't have a clue, and a guy who doesn't know how to react to lifes trials & tribulations,PS people around the globe get killed for this stupid %@%@%, cases like this, exit the situation, move to another space,not worth if for any one, JMO PS welcome to Uberville,jmo


Bright lights or not...... a NORMAL person would not get out of their car and accost another person, man OR woman like that. 
PS...
We were not facing eachother.....he blocked me in the spot I was parked in....
and I smelled alcohol on his breath!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think there'd be a lot less tension in general if drivers would use Uber and Lyft as a secondary source of income instead of a primary source. Just sayin'.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think there'd be a lot less tension in general if drivers would use Uber and Lyft as a secondary source of income instead of a primary source. Just sayin'.


Or.....if they paid us better.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> .
> and I smelled alcohol on his breath!


LOL!

Now you smell alcohol? It took you this long to mention that little gem? If it was true that would have been on your first port, and you know it.
You're making things up as you go long to make your argument better. Typical.



Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Comments and opinions welcome.
> .


I don't feel like comments are truly welcomed


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Bright lights or not...... a NORMAL person would not get out of their car and accost another person, man OR woman like that.
> PS...
> We were not facing eachother.....he blocked me in the spot I was parked in....
> and I smelled alcohol on his breath!


the problem with this video,it leaves more questions then answers? it's like were sitting down to watch a movie,but were in the middle of the movie, no preview,nobody Knows what happened leading up to his getting out of the car? All speculation, w/o knowing would led up to his getting out of his car,nobody can figure out all the details, Like i said before, I'd exit a situation like this, & move on, if this is what goes on a night at Newark AP, i'll make sure i take that airport off my lists,as far as staying at cell phone lot, JMO


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> LOL!
> 
> Now you smell alcohol? It took you this long to mention that little gem. If it was true that would have been on your first port, and you know it.
> You're making things up as you go long to make your argument better. Typical.
> ...


You must be psychic or Kreskin because apparently you know all....

I don't need to defend myself to you.

If that were your sister, daughter, mother, wife or friend you'd be singing a different tune....but clearly all you are here to do is discredit what happened to me last night and that is not an "opinion" at all...
It's just a thinly veiled assault on my integrity...shame on you....just another Uber bully!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Or.....if they paid us better.


...aaaaand we would get paid more if people didn't drive so much. Which brings me back to my initial point. Drive part time, not full time.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> This is the video from my experience tonight at Newark Airport in the rideshare lot.
> Comments and opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


I just think that the guy is hearing impaired. He asked "What you say?" About 10 times. What led up to the verbal altercation?


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I just think that the guy is hearing impaired. He asked "What you say?" About 10 times. What led up to the verbal altercation?


Bright lights....the fuse is for the bright light indicator for the dashboard was blown.....had it fixed today.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Bright lights....the fuse is for the bright light indicator for the dashboard was blown.....had it fixed today.....


Damn, that dude would have a hell of a time in Phoenix with all the raised trucks. Even on low beam they're at eye level and really bright. Only difference is here in Phoenix nearly 80% of the population carry guns in their vehicles and homeboy would have most likely been shot when he approached the vehicle in a threatening manner.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn, that dude would have a hell of a time in Phoenix with all the raised trucks. Even on low beam they're at eye level and really bright. Only difference is here in Phoenix nearly 80% of the population carry guns in their vehicles and homeboy would have most likely been shot when he approached the vehicle in a threatening manner.


I would have maced him.....if i had any..... The only reason I don't carry any is because I'm afraid of macing myself.....
I'm pretty sure this guy's Uber driving career is short-lived. I also posted this video to YouTube.....


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NY Post 11/3/2016 "Don't be caught driving with your HIGH BEAMS in this country? " Chinese authorities have come up with a bright idea for punishing high-beam drivers? Offenders, in southern city of Shenzhen, are seated in front of a police car & STARE into "Blinding" headlights for a Full Minute? These offenders driving with there High Beams on,also face a fine of 300 yuan, or about $44? ROFLMAO, i guess driving with high beams on in China is a big deal???????????????? LMAO, lol, wholey %%#%%#, unreal,jmo


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I just think that the guy is hearing impaired. He asked "What you say?" About 10 times. What led up to the verbal altercation?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

PMartino said:


>


ROFLMAO..................................


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> NY Post 11/3/2016 "Don't be caught driving with your HIGH BEAMS in this country? " Chinese authorities have come up with a bright idea for punishing high-beam drivers? Offenders, in southern city of Shenzhen, are seated in front of a police car & STARE into "Blinding" headlights for a Full Minute? These offenders driving with there High Beams on,also face a fine of 300 yuan, or about $44? ROFLMAO, i guess driving with high beams on in China is a big deal???????????????? LMAO, lol, wholey %%#%%#, unreal,jmo


Drives me crazy! Wish we had the same punishments here!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Drives me crazy! Wish we had the same punishments here!!!


Prospective new gang members are being initiated by killing the drivers of cars who flash their headlights at them.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> NY Post 11/3/2016 "Don't be caught driving with your HIGH BEAMS in this country? " Chinese authorities have come up with a bright idea for punishing high-beam drivers? Offenders, in southern city of Shenzhen, are seated in front of a police car & STARE into "Blinding" headlights for a Full Minute? These offenders driving with there High Beams on,also face a fine of 300 yuan, or about $44? ROFLMAO, i guess driving with high beams on in China is a big deal???????????????? LMAO, lol, wholey %%#%%#, unreal,jmo


There is NO justification for this maniacs behavior....lights....cameras.....flying pigs.....it doesn't matter......some of the more evolved minds on this board "get it." The other Neanderthals on here should just go and grab their "females" by the hair and drag them, club in hand, back to their caves....where they belong!!!


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Prospective new gang members are being initiated by killing the drivers of cars who flash their headlights at them.


Good thing I don't flash them. I just leave them on!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Prospective new gang members are being initiated by killing the drivers of cars who flash their headlights at them.


Urban legend.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> NY Post 11/3/2016 "Don't be caught driving with your HIGH BEAMS in this country? " Chinese authorities have come up with a bright idea for punishing high-beam drivers? Offenders, in southern city of Shenzhen, are seated in front of a police car & STARE into "Blinding" headlights for a Full Minute? These offenders driving with there High Beams on,also face a fine of 300 yuan, or about $44? ROFLMAO, i guess driving with high beams on in China is a big deal???????????????? LMAO, lol, wholey %%#%%#, unreal,jmo


Some state vehicle laws state if you have an on coming car w'in 500 feet you must turn off high beams to the low beams? Also if your in back of a vehicle,if your 200 feet or less, your supposed to turn high beams to low beams,you'd have to c/o NJ traffic laws regarding there high beam laws, Som of these headlight laws could be up to the discretion of the police who may be patrolling? JMO


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Been to the lot once. What genius thought it was a good idea for the lot to be at the far end of the airport property 3 miles from the terminal.? Smh.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lol....that guy sounds wimpy. He also has an accent but when he swears, sounds like home.

Looks like the son of the dunkin donuts guy "gotta make the donuts"


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Here is a tip when you are parked in the airport rideshare lot (or parked anywhere really). Use your *parking* lights... that's what they are there for. Or better yet, turn them off entirely if you are safely parked in a spot. We like to bag on riders here a lot (and with good reason) but I see my share of inconsiderate and oblivious rs drivers doing things like this, blocking busy valet lanes (sometimes multiple at once!), double parking for long times in busy traffic, etc.

I've never done anything like this clown however, but then I don't suffer from "rideshare rage". His ugly and out of control behavior should earn him a deactivation. I am so glad the neighboring hotels and gas station here are geofenced in the queue, so I _never_ have to sit in that "Star Wars cantina" lot when I am in the area. This is just another reminder that I am not missing anything...


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> You must be psychic or Kreskin because apparently you know all....
> 
> I don't need to defend myself to you.
> 
> ...


Oh, another VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> This is the video from my experience tonight at Newark Airport in the rideshare lot.
> Comments and opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


UBER DRIVERS ARE THE WORST!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Here is a tip when you are parked in the airport rideshare lot (or parked anywhere really). Use your *parking* lights... that's what they are there for. Or better yet, turn them off entirely if you are safely parked in a spot. We like to bag on riders here a lot (and with good reason) but I see my share of inconsiderate and oblivious rs drivers doing things like this, blocking busy valet lanes (sometimes multiple at once!), double parking for long times in busy traffic, etc.
> 
> I've never done anything like this clown however, but then I don't suffer from "rideshare rage". His ugly and out of control behavior should earn him a deactivation. I am so glad the neighboring hotels and gas station here are geofenced in the queue, so I _never_ have to sit in that "Star Wars cantina" lot when I am in the area. This is just another reminder that I am not missing anything...


Star Wars Cantina...ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Prospective new gang members are being initiated by killing the drivers of cars who flash their headlights at them.


I still flash my headlights at the idiots who drive around with their brights on. This urban myth didn't scare me 25 years ago, and it doesn't scare me today. To tell you the truth, I keep hoping the other driver IS a gang member...please put me out of my friggin' misery ffs.



Driver2448 said:


> UBER DRIVERS ARE THE WORST!


People who drive around with their brights on are the second worst!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Or.....if they paid us better.


Yup...thats why he got out of his car.

I know how to avoid these situations because of the low pay.....Quit.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Yup...thats why he got out of his car.
> 
> I know how to avoid these situations because of the low pay.....Quit.


It's really low sometimes. This afternoon I netted $5/hr. Week of Christmas / New Year's it was about $3/hr. Don't depend on RS income to live.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Want to see more, if this is a dash cam you clearly have the footage leading up to this.

Too suspicious, particularly since you address him before it's even clear in the video that he's coming your way. There was clearly more altercation or at least some sort of additional indicator that let you know he was coming for you.

Please post the unedited version.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Oh, another VICTIM!!!!!


Yulli...there is no reasoning with your stupidity.....therefore, you are now IGNORED!!!



Fauxknight said:


> Want to see more, if this is a dash cam you clearly have the footage leading up to this.
> 
> Too suspicious, particularly since you address him before it's even clear in the video that he's coming your way. There was clearly more altercation or at least some sort of additional indicator that let you know he was coming for you.
> 
> Please post the unedited version.


Not a dashcam.....was my cellphone.....I dont have to prove anything....the stupidity I encounter on this board is mind boggling!


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Yulli...there is no reasoning with your stupidity.....therefore, you are now IGNORED!!!
> 
> Not a dashcam.....was my cellphone.....I dont have to prove anything....the stupidity I encounter on this board is mind boggling!


You ask for comments or opinions! Then when somebody gives you there opinion and make a comment you call them stupid? You came to the wrong place for sympathy lol. I agree with the above statement something definitely led up to this on the other hand he did act a little crazy


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Not a dashcam.....was my cellphone.....





Steubie said:


> I agree with the above statement something definitely led up to this...


So note, it was a cellphone video. This means video was being taken before the guy got out of his car. This proves even further that something happened before the video started. You don't just 'happen' to be recording with your phone the exact second some crazy guy gets out of his car.

Tell us the real truth of what happened here.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> So, note it was a cellphone video. This means video was being taken before the guy got out of his car. This proves even further that something happened before the video started. You don't just 'happen' to be recording with your phone the exact second some crazy guy gets out of his car.
> 
> Tell us the real truth of what happened here or gtfo.


I already told you "what happened."
I'm not on trial here.....you are welcome to believe what you want.....the video is very clear as to what transpired......if you don't believe my "truth" that's too bad.....so now you can stop !


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Does any one else wonder what caused this person to act as he did? I guess it's just another case of a woman is to be believed??? Although there are always two sides of a story, we are only getting one and many of you posting here or taking sides without knowing any other details. Is it possible that this guy was provoked??


Yes, she got a ping first before he did and he was there a lot longer than her, so he went banana.


----------



## Txraider08 (Nov 19, 2017)

Pound me too, is this supposed to mean sexually or physically? I guess I'm to old to understand what you mean by this. #metoo #icalledanuber


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Oh, another VICTIM!!!!!


STFU!!!


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> I don't need to defend myself to you.
> 
> If that were your sister, daughter, mother, wife


I.e. I dont need to be held accountable for anything I say or do...I'm a woman don't you know.

BTW, if this were my wife, sister, mother, grandmother, niece, aunty, female cousin, godmother, WHOEVER.

The FIRST question I would ask is, WHAT DID YOU SAY?

With that said I don't care if she had called his mother a faeces eating prostitute it wouldn't have justified physical contact.

HOWEVER! I *NEED* to know all the details so that I have context.

This is very important because I can't always be there to protect my female relative. If she had indeed said something provocative to this man I would STERNLY rebuke her.

Inane feminist talking points won't mean anything if you antagonize the wrong person. What if this were a lunatic with a gun and he decided to answer your childish "what are you gonna do" taunt by blowing your head clean off your shoulders?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Concealed carry. The first thing you learn when you take the class is conflict AVOIDANCE and DE-escalation. I think a lot of people would benefit from learning to be more polite in general.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Oh, another VICTIM!!!!!


Did you ever listen to Neal Boortz when he was on the radio? He would crack me up by the way he would say words like "rrrrraaaaaaacist" and "viiiiiiictiiiiim". Lol


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> .....the video is very clear as to what transpired......


Well that point is true. The video is very clear that you knew he was provoked by something. Both the fact that you were even recording and your opening line to him make that very clear.

I've watched and rewatched the recording and your oops bright lights excuse simply doesn't add up to the events that followed in the video. I'm not necessarily saying you are at fault. I'm not here to hate on you, but with the evidence we've been given there is clearly something important missing.

If I were the Uber rep who received this video as a complaint against the other driver I would apply the same penalty to both you and him, temporary suspension or whatever it may be. You simply do not look or sound innocent in the video, whatever may have actually transpired. It looks more like a disagreement or conflict where both drivers are at fault.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Send the recording to the office of Buford Pusser, he will straighten it out


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

grabby said:


> Send the recording to the office of Buford Pusser, he will straighten it out


Or the law offices of Dewey, Cheatham, and Howe.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Should have lit his ass up w/ some spice to the face


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Should have lit his ass up w/ some spice to the face


Dude, never waste your Spice on someone else, sheeesh


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Do not interact with this type of person, really. Don't even roll your window down. In the past month, two have been killed here in California by a single punch. It isn't worth it. If they block you in or whatever, keep your windows up and call police (as you did). It's a crazy dangerous world out there...please be safe. 

ADD: There are mafia types from their homeland driving Uber/Lyft here in the U.S. They have killed where they are from, and think nothing of doing such again...


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> This is the video from my experience tonight at Newark Airport in the rideshare lot.
> Comments and opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you actually did call the cops...by the way, what started this altercation?


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Statia said:


> STFU!!!


Thank you Statia......
The ignorant sexist minds on this board and those of my fellow Uber drivers is staggering, sad and pathetic. Thank you to those of you who gave some sound advise. I appreciate the support. I will be following the moderators advise and will no longer feed the "trolls." The "trolls" know exactly who they are.....and so do I.



UberLaLa said:


> Do not interact with this type of person, really. Don't even roll your window down. In the past month, two have been killed here in California by a single punch. It isn't worth it. If they block you in or whatever, keep your windows up and call police (as you did). It's a crazy dangerous world out there...please be safe.
> 
> ADD: There are mafia types from their homeland driving Uber/Lyft here in the U.S. They have killed where they are from, and think nothing of doing such again...


Thank you UberLaLa.......you be safe too!!!! Peace!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> ...the stupidity I encounter on this board is mind boggling!


We're all saying the same thing after reading your thread sweetie. 
We're al saying the same thing.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

We don't know what happened before she started filming but of course all the idiots and the feminists are going to automatically assume that the guy is a crazy piece of sh*t who deserves to get deactivated and go to jail.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

So I just browsed through 4 pages of this drama and this is what I see....

Common sense suggests OP pissed off a guy (reason still unknown) then decided to begin recording him to see what he is going to do.
After a few offending comments, OP claims to be pretty "self aware"
OP claims the guy was "not provoked". (contrary to the evidence on the video)
OP then admits her brights "may" have been on (contrary to her self-proclaimed self-aware status)
OP eventually brings up the "alcohol on his breath" claim. If true, then I would think this would have been mentioned earlier.
OP then claims her high-beam indicator fuse was blown and just had if fixed. Interesting enough, she never mentioned in earlier and I would like to know which model car has a fuse specific for their high-beam indicator. Does the car also have a fuse specific to the right turn signal? This statement alone tells me this is a BS claim. 
And then many others on here take her claim word for word without using a little bit of common sense. Kind of reminds me of our last president claiming police racism solely based on a news report without any knowledge or concern for the entire story.

I don't by it, there are too many flakes out there making false assumptions about people based on gender biases, or false claims of assaults, crimes committed to sway public political opinions, lies made in an attempt to collect public sympathy, etc.

The video does suggest this guy was at whits end and blew a gasket but there is a LOT more to this story that what is being portrayed by OP.

It seems Cableguynoe, Benny Alvarez, and a few others figured it out.


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

Brights are a big pet peeve of mine, but cant say Ive never been a flake & forgot, although I try to be vigilant. Its really dark in some areas & Im turning them on & off all night. But if a flick, putting them on and leaving them on, putting up a hand to block, dont solve it, its certainly easier to move than peel my 6 ft 2 frame out of my tiny Honda to go ***** at somebody about it.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Statia said:


> STFU!!!


STFU..the onay thing you can think of to say?


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Scott.Sul said:


> So I just browsed through 4 pages of this drama and this is what I see....
> 
> Common sense suggests OP pissed off a guy (reason still unknown) then decided to begin recording him to see what he is going to do.
> After a few offending comments, OP claims to be pretty "self aware"
> ...


Wow....you took the time to digest all of these posts and came up with that???? WRONG......!!!!! AND....you think you are so clever that you figured out the whole situation??? WRONG!!!!!........and so you justify this maniacs assault and harrasment because you assumed he was at wits end???? And yet there is NO evidence to even suggest that I even said anything to that loser but your deduction is that I antagonized him and therefore what he did and his reaction would be justifiable.....????.......even if I DID say something to him???!!!!! One word for you......TROLL......you probably hate your mother too!

PS.....this is not a "false claim"......the video that I recorded shows what transpired. Thank god Uber has a clear policy against this behavior....I don't have to worry about seeing that guy ever again.....you sound like the guy that thinks a women deserves to get raped if she's wearing a tight dress.....I feel sorry for you!



Benny Alvarez said:


> We don't know what happened before she started filming but of course all the idiots and the feminists are going to automatically assume that the guy is a crazy piece of sh*t who deserves to get deactivated and go to jail.


FYI....I started filming because the guy boxed me in a spot and refused to move his car....because he was mad that my bright lights were on.......its that simple....he is and was a crazy piece of sh*t......and he is already deactivated because that behavior is not tolerated by Uber under any circumstance.....
so keep that in mind the next time someone pisses you off and you feel that they "antagonized" you so that gives you the right to jump out of your car and assault them! Additionally, thanks to all of your inflammatory comments, I have decided to move forward and press charges against this guy. Good thing my brother is an attorney, I won't even have to pay a dime to prosecute that loser and I have all of you to thank for the motivation.....so thank you.....I wouldn't have had the strength of conviction had it not been for all of your incredulous responses.
No one should ever be assaulted or accosted like this by another Uber driver under any circumstance. What you braniacs failed to deduce in your amateur vocation as detectives is pretty simple and clear in that video......That maniac got out of his car and proceeded to ask me no less than 5 times....."What did you say?" So he accosted me and didn't even hear what I said but proceeded to call me a "wh_re" "stupid b_tch" etc but didn't even have a clue as to what I said......and you idiots think that's grounds for harrasment and assault?......If you people are representative of the mentality and ignorance that Uber drivers actually possess, then I'm even more embarrased and ashamed to be associated with you via this vocation and company. What a bunch of inhumane, uneducated bottom feeders!!!!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

This guy was ridiculous. I have never interacted with another driver, if you're doing it right you never will, and the only time I am ever out of my van on a shift is to fill my gas tank or take a piss. No time for this.


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Wow....you took the time to digest all of these posts and came up with that???? WRONG......!!!!! AND....you think you are so clever that you figured out the whole situation??? WRONG!!!!!........and so you justify this maniacs assault and harrasment because you assumed he was at wits end???? And yet there is NO evidence to even suggest that I even said anything to that loser but your deduction is that I antagonized him and therefore what he did and his reaction would be justifiable.....????.......even if I DID say something to him???!!!!! One word for you......TROLL......you probably hate your mother too!
> 
> PS.....this is not a "false claim"......the video that I recorded shows what transpired. Thank god Uber has a clear policy against this behavior....I don't have to worry about seeing that guy ever again.....you sound like the guy that thinks a women deserves to get raped if she's wearing a tight dress.....I feel sorry for you!
> 
> ...


AGAIN, wrong place for sympathy. You asked for comments and opinions and boy did you get them, just not what you wanted to hear...stop playing victim, it's common sense that something besides what you are telling us happen there. My suggestion to you is next time you want sympathy or (someone on your side) you should just talk to your family and friends about it. They will be on your side no matter what. Not the inhumane uneducated bottom feeders with common sense who tells you the truth

Ps: You sound a little CooCoo, and that's just my opinion based on the facts put forth


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I have never interacted with another driver, if you're doing it right you never will,


No? It's not uncommon around here during warmer weather for drivers in the airport lot to get out of their cars and take a walk around and sometimes even chat with each other about their day.


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

OP is definitely a nutcase.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

This is what's going to happen:

The guy will continue to drive Uber
The OP will continue to drive Uber

And they'll live miserably ever after.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

> FYI....I started filming because the guy boxed me in a spot and refused to move his car....because he was mad that my bright lights were on.......its that simple....


Apparently I missed this fact in one of your previous posts (as I was browsing through). If so, my apologies. Or this might just be another "fact" you decided to add to your story. You might want to go back and edit one of your rant posts and sneak this in somewhere so you can refute it.



> Wow....you took the time to digest all of these posts...


Actually, as per my original post, I "browsed" through the thread. Didn't really require too much digestion as I was laughing through most of it.

So what charges are you going to bring against this guy? Unless there is additional evidence you haven't yet shared here, all the video shows is a guy yelling at someone, for reasons unknown, and appears to have been antagonized by the person behind the video.

And I am still baffled by what type of car has a fuse specific to a "high-beam indicator light".

LOL. I just looked up your post history and I certainly agree with the title you gave this thread. Although it appears there was more than one Crazy Driver At Newark Airport that night.

Isn't it interesting how little it takes to piss some people off.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Additionally, thanks to all of your inflammatory comments, I have decided to move forward and press charges against this guy. Good thing my brother is an attorney, I won't even have to pay a dime to prosecute that loser and I have all of you to thank for the motivation.....so thank you.....I wouldn't have had the strength of conviction had it not been for all of your incredulous responses.


This is what we do. We motivate.

Now go get him!

Lock him up. Tell your brother to not hold back. 
DO NOT CUT ANY DEALS!!!
This guy must pay for what he's done.



Steubie said:


> Ps: You sound a little CooCoo, and that's just my opinion based on the facts put forth


DING DING DING

We have a winner!



Haskel45 said:


> OP is definitely a nutcase.


Oh yeah. I bet her neighbors love her.



BigBadDriver said:


> This is what's going to happen:
> 
> The guy will continue to drive Uber
> The OP will continue to drive Uber
> ...


Pretty much.

Fun thread though


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Yulli...there is no reasoning with your stupidity.....therefore, you are now IGNORED!!!
> 
> Not a dashcam.....was my cellphone.....I dont have to prove anything....the stupidity I encounter on this board is mind boggling!


Yes, your stupidity is what should be ignored.



Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> I already told you "what happened."
> I'm not on trial here.....you are welcome to believe what you want.....the video is very clear as to what transpired......if you don't believe my "truth" that's too bad.....so now you can stop !


The video is not clear at all as to what actually transpired since you only posted the reaction, not what led up to it. You and your pathetic kind that post stupid random videos that don't tell the whole truth just to get attention should be banned, not just from this board but from the planet in general.
You are the perfect example of what's wrong with this world today. Too many people looking for their 15 seconds of fame causing them to do stupid stuff so they can have some drama in their sorry lives.
I bet you're the same type of person that let's others comment on their facebook posts and then whines and cries when they don't get the kind of responses they like. Your picture suggests you're too old to be a entitled millenial but your mentality suggests you sure are acting like one.



Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Thank you Statia......
> The ignorant sexist minds on this board and those of my fellow Uber drivers is staggering, sad and pathetic. Thank you to those of you who gave some sound advise. I appreciate the support. I will be following the moderators advise and will no longer feed the "trolls." The "trolls" know exactly who they are.....and so do I.


Yes, you are the troll that no one should feed any longer!


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Scott.Sul said:


> Apparently I missed this fact in one of your previous posts (as I was browsing through). If so, my apologies. Or this might just be another "fact" you decided to add to your story. You might want to go back and edit one of your rant posts and sneak this in somewhere so you can refute it.
> 
> Actually, as per my original post, I "browsed" through the thread. Didn't really require too much digestion as I was laughing through most of it.
> 
> ...


OK troll.....you must be so proud of yourself with all of your "cleverness."
Again, thanks to you this guy will be prosecuted. We'll let those with an actual education decide what his fate will be, so again I thank you for the motivation. I will gladly testify and provide proof in a real court....I dont have to prove anything to you dimwits. You're nothing but a group of trolling baiters.....probably from the same country as that POS......Have a nice day!


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Wahhhhhhhhhhhh!









If you're looking for sympathy,it's in the dictionary, right between $hit and syphilis!


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

One Star said:


> Yes, your stupidity is what should be ignored.
> 
> The video is not clear at all as to what actually transpired since you only posted the reaction, not what led up to it. You and your pathetic kind that post stupid random videos that don't tell the whole truth just to get attention should be banned, not just from this board but from the planet in general.
> You are the perfect example of what's wrong with this world today. Too many people looking for their 15 seconds of fame causing them to do stupid stuff so they can have some drama in their sorry lives.
> ...


Oooewwwww.........now you told me off good didn'tchya......???!!!! Do you feel better now pussycat??? You must feel pretty proud of yourself huh???? I sense a bit of hostility in your rant though.....troubling.......but thanks for sharing......I'm done responding to idiots....feel free to continue the bashing though.....I can tell you are enjoying yourself immensly......peace and love..... ;-)


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> I'm done responding to idiots


You already said that more than once, but here you are still responding, LoL!


----------



## hector borges (Jan 14, 2018)

Scott.Sul said:


> So I just browsed through 4 pages of this drama and this is what I see....
> 
> Common sense suggests OP pissed off a guy (reason still unknown) then decided to begin recording him to see what he is going to do.
> After a few offending comments, OP claims to be pretty "self aware"
> ...


I was a certified mechanic for 15 yrs, no longer due to a work injury so I drive now. A high beam indicator that has a fuse is imaginary, announcing alcohol on his breath especially from the distance outside the car to inside where breath meets air then travel into the car to smell it he would have been very slurred with words, all i heard was heavy accent, I don't agree with his rants but I can't say he started especially after seeing this video. The camera is already rolling, usually a indicator that she was waiting for him to react so some type of altercation that happened before this, who started no one really knows but posting this video with out the full truth seems childish. The story has too many add-on to it. P.S. if you feel like challenging me on my certifications I will gladly be at EWR Monday to show you them. I have nothing to hide or lie about


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

hector borges said:


> I was a certified mechanic for 15 yrs, no longer due to a work injury so I drive now. A high beam indicator that has a fuse is imaginary, announcing alcohol on his breath especially from the distance outside the car to inside where breath meets air then travel into the car to smell it he would have been very slurred with words, all i heard was heavy accent, I don't agree with his rants but I can't say he started especially after seeing this video. The camera is already rolling, usually a indicator that she was waiting for him to react so some type of altercation that happened before this, who started no one really knows but posting this video with out the full truth seems childish. The story has too many add-on to it. P.S. if you feel like challenging me on my certifications I will gladly be at EWR Monday to show you them. I have nothing to hide or lie about


Good....then ask the catering truck guy....he saw EVERYTHING!!!!

Your alcohol assessment is completely ridiculous too!!! Riders get into my car and they're in my backseat and I can smell alcohol on them.... and their speech isn't slurred. Then again if you're drinking and somebody else is drinking it would be difficult to smell alcohol. Sounds like you're a drinker if you can not smell that smell unless someone's speech is slurrerd. Your nose is off....just as your attempt to discredit my version of events if "off." We'll let the courts decide this mans fate but thank you too for fueling my fire for justice and making sure this guy gets punished to the fullest extent permitted by law!!!! We already have his name and address from his license plate....I was just going to let it go.....but now your posts have incited me to action.....so thanks! A precedent needs to be set.....! Blessings and safe travel!


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

hector borges said:


> I was a certified mechanic for 15 yrs, no longer due to a work injury so I drive now. A high beam indicator that has a fuse is imaginary, announcing alcohol on his breath especially from the distance outside the car to inside where breath meets air then travel into the car to smell it he would have been very slurred with words, all i heard was heavy accent, I don't agree with his rants but I can't say he started especially after seeing this video. The camera is already rolling, usually a indicator that she was waiting for him to react so some type of altercation that happened before this, who started no one really knows but posting this video with out the full truth seems childish. The story has too many add-on to it. P.S. if you feel like challenging me on my certifications I will gladly be at EWR Monday to show you them. I have nothing to hide or lie about


This is probably the same person that goes into advanced auto looking for blinker fluid and muffler bearings lol


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Steubie said:


> This is probably the same person that goes into advanced auto looking for blinker fluid and muffler bearings lol


Stay on topic troll....
Shouldn't you be out driving today??



Steubie said:


> AGAIN, wrong place for sympathy. You asked for comments and opinions and boy did you get them, just not what you wanted to hear...stop playing victim, it's common sense that something besides what you are telling us happen there. My suggestion to you is next time you want sympathy or (someone on your side) you should just talk to your family and friends about it. They will be on your side no matter what. Not the inhumane uneducated bottom feeders with common sense who tells you the truth
> 
> Ps: You sound a little CooCoo, and that's just my opinion based on the facts put forth







I nominate you President.


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Good....then ask the catering truck guy....he saw EVERYTHING!!!!


I see your still responding to the uneducated bottom feeders! Kudos to you



Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Stay on topic troll....
> Shouldn't you be out driving today??
> 
> Didn't you say you had to get a fuse for your high beams? Lol...you are amusing
> ...





Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Stay on topic troll....
> Shouldn't you be out driving today??
> 
> 
> ...


A fuse for high beams?? I'm still getting a chuckle out of that lol


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Steubie said:


> I see your still responding to the uneducated bottom feeders! Kudos to you
> 
> I can't help myself.....I'm enjoying playing with simple minded bullies..... ;-)
> 
> A fuse for high beams?? I'm still getting a chuckle out of that lol





Steubie said:


> I see your still responding to the uneducated bottom feeders! Kudos to you
> 
> A fuse for high beams?? I'm still getting a chuckle out of that lol


I'm glad you are amused......
Your myopic (lacking imagination, foresight, or intellectual insight)
pea brain is still focused on lights and fuses or lack thereof rather than the issue at hand.....there is no reasoning with the terminally ignorant.....ta ta


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> I'm glad you are amused......
> Your myopic (lacking imagination, foresight, or intellectual insight)
> pea brain is still focused on lights and fuses or lack thereof rather than the issue at hand.....there is no reasoning with the terminally ignorant.....ta ta


Your just mad because you got called out. Some people don't like to be called out their BS. You sweetheart are one of them. A fuse for high beam lmao! You got caught in a lie just admit it. Your ignorance is why I keep commenting and will continue to do so until you admit that you didn't change a fuse for your high beam lol..btw you might want to check your window power fluid it might be low lol


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Fuse for high-beams? Better find a new fuse for your credibility because that burned out as well!


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Bright lights....the fuse is for the bright light indicator for the dashboard was blown.....had it fixed today.....


Guys, I just want the keep the facts straight... it wasn't the fuse for the high beams, it was the fuse for the high beam INDICATOR LIGHT! 
This is hilarious.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

To the OP, I don’t think it is mutually exclusive to acknowledge what the guy did in the video is wrong (its clear to me that he reaches into the car and hits either you or your phone) but still wonder what set him off in the first place. I found the initial story hard to follow simply because you said it about high beams, but at the point the video starts, your car isn’t even pointed at him. But you clarified much later in the thread that your high beams were on and he boxed you in because of it. So were you parked facing each other, but your high beams were on? Is that why he boxed you in?


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> This is the video from my experience tonight at Newark Airport in the rideshare lot.
> Comments and opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap, he drives same tsx and color like mine. But thats a 04-05 acura tsx . Im at the ride share lot on fridays at times. Please post this on the nj section.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

I don’t know about this whole high beam story....if it were actually a high beam issue, wouldn’t the guy be screaming, “turn off your effing high beams” not “what’d you say”? It seems like he was responding to something other than bright lights.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

The problem I have is not with the OP personally.

The problem I have is with all the people like her that see no problem in posting a few seconds of video to the world which does a terrible disservice to _*all*_ involved because it never tells the whole story!
Same as the recent video and thread about the cracked windshield.
Even if you took video of the incident in case it escalated and you needed evidence to show the police (which I have no problem with and is actually a good idea), what the hell did you think you were trying to accomplish by posting this nonsense to youtube??? It's not even a good "fail". It says nothing and accomplishes nothing and only makes you look like the stupid biatch he says you are because there's nothing on the video depicting any other part of the incident which leaves only your testimony (which has shown to be suspect), as to what actually happened.

And then you wonder why nobody is giving you your "life affirming" pat on the back that you did the right thing???

It seems to me that it's nothing more than a pathetic cry for attention.
There's way to many people out there like her that hope some kind of drama will happen in their life just so they can post to FB or the Tube to try and make other people think they actually have a life.
Sad, really!

I can only hope that someday you are on the wrong side of the camera in a less than flattering moment and someone posts it to social media and it goes viral! Then maybe you'll think before doing the same to others.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> ....I think I'm pretty "self aware."....


Of course you do....


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

just uberX said:


> Oh snap, he drives same tsx and color like mine. But thats a 04-05 acura tsx . Im at the ride share lot on fridays at times. Please post this on the nj section.


It's an old MDX........ you won't find him there anymore......or anywhere else for that matter........


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> I don't know about this whole high beam story....if it were actually a high beam issue, wouldn't the guy be screaming, "turn off your effing high beams" not "what'd you say"? It seems like he was responding to something other than bright lights.


"Responding"........you think that was a normal response to anything that may have beeen said??? This issue will be tried in a court of law....not here. Thank.you! 
I can see I'm dealing with the same simple minds on this forum as that lunatic in the video......consider this post closed! However, one thing this incident has taught me....from now on I will be carrying mace and will be fully.prepared to use it!!!!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> "Responding"........you think that was a normal response to anything that may have beeen said??? This issue will be tried in a court of law....not here. Thank.you!
> I can see I'm dealing with the same simple minds on this forum as that lunatic in the video......consider this post closed! However, one thing this incident has taught me....from now on I will be carrying mace and will be fully.prepared to use it!!!!


If you told the entire story, truthfully from the beginning, you would probably have more support. It was like pulling teeth to get the facts out...that is why everyone is questioning you.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> If you told the entire story, truthfully from the beginning, you would probably have more support. It was like pulling teeth to get the facts out...that is why everyone is questioning you.


I did tell the story truthfully and there are not enough "facts" to substantiate being assaulted or accosted by another Uber driver. Period!


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> "Responding"........you think that was a normal response to anything that may have beeen said??? This issue will be tried in a court of law....not here. Thank.you!
> I can see I'm dealing with the same simple minds on this forum as that lunatic in the video......consider this post closed! However, one thing this incident has taught me....from now on I will be carrying mace and will be fully.prepared to use it!!!!


And what do you expect to get from the court case? He's an Uber driver. Did the police write him a summons of some sort? Was he arrested? Did you loose wages?


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> It's an old MDX........ you won't find him there anymore......or anywhere else for that matter........


Oh yeah your right it is a mdx. The way you filmed it at the angle of it, it looks like a tsx lol.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Good job getting his plate. He's toast. Another driver losing it on the job and raging out in spectacular fashion. Is this the new, less violent version of "going postal"? I agree with DocT . Only half the story here though I cannot imagine anything to justify that aggressive and misogynistic explosion and verbal assault.
> 
> On a lighter note, someone should remix this clown into a dubstep or bad rap hook...
> _♪ What you saaay, what you saaay
> ...


Here go you...


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Here go you...


Nice way to edit . The things we go through as driver lol


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

just uberX said:


> Nice way to edit . The things we go through as driver lol


This needs a faster beat.....


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> This needs a faster beat.....


Lol


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> "Responding"........you think that was a normal response to anything that may have beeen said??? This issue will be tried in a court of law....not here. Thank.you!
> I can see I'm dealing with the same simple minds on this forum as that lunatic in the video......consider this post closed! However, one thing this incident has taught me....from now on I will be carrying mace and will be fully.prepared to use it!!!!


113 comments on this post and I would say 95% of them are people who calling you out on your bs, but we are the simple minded people? I know people like you, if people don't agree with you then they are wrong. News flash!! We are not your friends or family so you get no sympathy. A fuse for high beams lmao!! Bye Felecia

Ps: If I was a judge I would laugh you right out of the court room


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Wow....you took the time to digest all of these posts and came up with that???? WRONG......!!!!! AND....you think you are so clever that you figured out the whole situation??? WRONG!!!!!........and so you justify this maniacs assault and harrasment because you assumed he was at wits end???? And yet there is NO evidence to even suggest that I even said anything to that loser but your deduction is that I antagonized him and therefore what he did and his reaction would be justifiable.....????.......even if I DID say something to him???!!!!! One word for you......TROLL......you probably hate your mother too!
> 
> PS.....this is not a "false claim"......the video that I recorded shows what transpired. Thank god Uber has a clear policy against this behavior....I don't have to worry about seeing that guy ever again.....you sound like the guy that thinks a women deserves to get raped if she's wearing a tight dress.....I feel sorry for you!
> 
> ...





Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Wow....you took the time to digest all of these posts and came up with that???? WRONG......!!!!! AND....you think you are so clever that you figured out the whole situation??? WRONG!!!!!........and so you justify this maniacs assault and harrasment because you assumed he was at wits end???? And yet there is NO evidence to even suggest that I even said anything to that loser but your deduction is that I antagonized him and therefore what he did and his reaction would be justifiable.....????.......even if I DID say something to him???!!!!! One word for you......TROLL......you probably hate your mother too!
> 
> PS.....this is not a "false claim"......the video that I recorded shows what transpired. Thank god Uber has a clear policy against this behavior....I don't have to worry about seeing that guy ever again.....you sound like the guy that thinks a women deserves to get raped if she's wearing a tight dress.....I feel sorry for you!
> 
> ...


Arrest him for getting out of his car and telling the truth?Yeah,right.There's still no proof that what you said,happened.Your brother being an attorney doesn't mean JACK SH*T.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Steubie said:


> 113 comments on this post and I would say 95% of them are people who calling you out on your bs, but we are the simple minded people? I know people like you, if people don't agree with you then they are wrong. News flash!! We are not your friends or family so you get no sympathy. A fuse for high beams lmao!! Bye Felecia
> 
> Ps: If I was a judge I would laugh you right out of the court room


STIBBIE.
You again? Go to bed!



Benny Alvarez said:


> Arrest him for getting out of his car and telling the truth?Yeah,right.There's still no proof that what you said,happened.Your brother being an attorney doesn't mean JACK SH*T.


Ok Benny....time for your meds...
FYI Benny.... I don't know where in the hell you're from but here in the United States of America it's called assault! but I guess you missed that part in the video huh?


----------



## LEO2112 (Jul 23, 2016)

Steubie said:


> 113 comments on this post and I would say 95% of them are people who calling you out on your bs, but we are the simple minded people? I know people like you, if people don't agree with you then they are wrong. News flash!! We are not your friends or family so you get no sympathy. A fuse for high beams lmao!! Bye Felecia
> 
> Ps: If I was a judge I would laugh you right out of the court room


Well, this didn't end well....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/crazy-uber-driver-at-newark-airport.233311/


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

LEO2112 said:


> Well, this didn't end well....
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/crazy-uber-driver-at-newark-airport.233311/


The thread was closed so went you to my first post? I cannot tell you how many messages of support I got privately. Yes 10 out of thousands of New Jersey Uber drivers decided to continue the emotional assault via this blog. My mistake for posting something in the hopes of support for an unconcionable act. You as a former cop should know there's no justifiable reason for a person to harass or assault another individual. I'm surprised your keenly trained eye didn't detect his physical assault on me in that video. Will not respond to this thread any longer. I have a headache....and this blog abuse has continued long enough!


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

This discussion has gone on long enough. Thread locked.


----------

